# mentor



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

I got a mentor wooohooo. jeanne she is such a sweet lady she's been doing it for ever and what amazing passion.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

That is great. I am sure you will find her an invaluable resource.


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

She is amazing.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

That's great news.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Yay!


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

Im so excited she is such a big help. She is so passionate. About hedgies. Im so happy


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

That's great news!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yay, that is great news.


----------

